# Summer Nights Shawl



## Taosmtngal (Dec 25, 2013)

This is my rainy day project, quick and easy.


----------



## Doodlebug (Jan 4, 2014)

That is beautiful! Where did you get the pattern, please.


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

Simply beautiful! Love the pattern and especially the yarn.


----------



## islandgirl81 (Jul 29, 2013)

So beautiful. I love the colors and the way it looks so light weight.


----------



## Slidell411 (Sep 29, 2013)

Love it! Pattern and yarn please? Remember imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Love you shawl! Well done... :thumbup:


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Looks great and I love the colors.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Love the shawl!!!


----------



## ITTY BITTY's GG (Apr 3, 2014)

Slidell411 said:


> Love it! Pattern and yarn please? Remember imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.


DITTO  that yarn is stunning and looks great in this pattern--was it easy to work with? Thank you for sharing with us


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

that yarn looks very soft and cuddly!


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

The yarn is beautiful. It does look so soft and light.


----------



## Mme Defarge (Jul 16, 2013)

Another one who'd like the pattern, please. I've been searching for one for eons, and this just may be THE one!!

Thanks.
Mme Defarge


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

Very feminine and so very pretty.


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

Very pretty and delicate looking.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Love the shawl, it's beautiful&#128158;


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very pretty shawl


----------



## esther irons (Jul 7, 2013)

What yarn and pattern did you use?


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Sweet


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

Another wish for name of yarn + pattern. Perfect for summertime in cold restaurants, etc. Lovely.


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

This is gorgeous I love the yarn and just so perfect for summer evenings


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful - another who would like the name of the yarn and the pattern link please.


----------



## missmarlys (Aug 12, 2014)

I'd love to know the pattern and yarn used for your shawl.
Thanks,
[email protected]


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

That is lovely!


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

So pretty


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

This is gorgeous!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Very nice - love the colors. Great ears on the doggie in your avatar pic!


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

I too would love the pattern and know what yarn you used - it is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty work.


----------



## GrammaJeep (Jun 30, 2013)

I love this one! Would love the pattern


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## ctcookie (Mar 2, 2012)

Simply Lovely! Add me to the list of requests for pattern and yarn. Thank you so much!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

When you show something on KP, PLEASE give the source of the pattern and the yarn used. That is a gorgeous shawl and we all want to make one just like it.


----------



## pebblecreek (Mar 13, 2011)

Love it, would also love the pattern, please


----------



## pebblecreek (Mar 13, 2011)

Love it, would also love the pattern, please


----------



## Hummingbird Haven (Oct 7, 2011)

lovely. Would love the pattern.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Love the colours.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Gorgeous! What yarn is it?


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Love the colors and the shawl. Enjoy wearing it.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Very pretty and love the colors .


----------



## GrapeJam (Oct 4, 2011)

Lovely! Please share pattern link and yarn used.


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

Please... What's the pattern?


----------



## 7knitties (Nov 4, 2011)

Is that the pattern from Love of Knitting Summer 2013 magazine? I can't figure out your yarn though.


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

Lovely and soft looking.


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

Slidell411 said:


> Love it! Pattern and yarn please? Remember imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.


Me, too! Can't beat QUICK, EASY, AND LOVELY!!


----------



## Serrie (Dec 22, 2012)

Very pretty, think everyone would love to have the pattern.


----------



## libkap (Mar 20, 2013)

Beautiful shawl- would love to know the pattern and yarn

Libkap


----------



## callielw (Jan 28, 2012)

I'd love a link to the pattern too. It looks wonderful!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh wow! I love this one, yes for a concert, for an outdoor Shakespeare play...perfect!! Got to find this pattern!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## byrdgirl (Feb 6, 2013)

Lovely, it looks so soft and inviting. :thumbup:


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

I too would like to know what yarn you used and the pattern source!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

lovely


----------



## Jan J (Oct 12, 2011)

Beautiful! Please post the pattern and yarn used. Looks perfect for our December cruise!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

dotcarp2000 said:


> When you show something on KP, PLEASE give the source of the pattern and the yarn used. That is a gorgeous shawl and we all want to make one just like it.


I totally agree. Looks like we all want the pattern. Looked on ravelry and nothing by that name. We will have to wait for a response from the knitter of the beautiful shawl.

OK ladies, did an internet search, it is in LOVE OF KNITTING, SUMMER ISSUE and you have to pay for it. Here is the link: http://www.loveofknitting.com/articles/Summer_Night_Shawl


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

The pattern looks so simple and elegant, and that yarn is so luscious.... a perfect match.


----------



## colon4me (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls (Oct 16, 2013)

Beautiful colors!


----------



## Bonna (Apr 19, 2012)

Quick and Easy as well as Beautiful! That's a treasure, would you share the pattern link?


----------



## Bonna (Apr 19, 2012)

Quick and Easy as well as Beautiful! That's a treasure, would you share the pattern link?


----------



## keldebtar (Apr 4, 2014)

Love it! Would also like the pattern and yarn Thank you!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful.Love the colours.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

The is what you get when you pick the right yarn for the right project! Gorgeous!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh my..what wonderful colours!


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

judyr said:


> I totally agree. Looks like we all want the pattern. Looked on ravelry and nothing by that name. We will have to wait for a response from the knitter of the beautiful shawl.
> 
> OK ladies, did an internet search, it is in LOVE OF KNITTING, SUMMER ISSUE and you have to pay for it. Here is the link: http://www.loveofknitting.com/articles/Summer_Night_Shawl


Are you sure that's the pattern? Hers is more ethereal and appears to be fringed as part of the construction, rather than added later. Hope we get a definitive answer to all our questions.


----------



## renoir2773 (Nov 13, 2013)

Yarn and pattern are beautiful! I also would love to know what pattern and yarn you used. I especially love the colors and texture of the yarn, so soft and beautiful! Nice work!


----------



## cjssr (Oct 30, 2012)

Please share your pattern and the type of yarn used. It's just beautiful.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful! Lovely work.


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful and so versatile.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

That shawl looks like it must be light as a feather.Makes me want to touch it.Well done.


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

So feminine and delicate. Love the colors. Beautiful work.


----------



## coolmom (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes, Please share! It is just beautiful!


----------



## mkaufmann (May 15, 2014)

Mme Defarge said:


> Another one who'd like the pattern, please. I've been searching for one for eons, and this just may be THE one!!
> 
> Thanks.
> Mme Defarge


Me too I have been saving some Mohair for something special.


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

It is breathtakingly beautiful! The yarn is so perfect for the pattern!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Congrats on a very lovely shawl..


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I love how the yarn itself makes a spectacular show.


----------



## Mimi CindyB (Mar 3, 2013)

Your shawl is beautiful. Hope we get the patter and yarn used soon!


----------



## Slidell411 (Sep 29, 2013)

So far there is 30 requests for pattern and or yarn! Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## PattiP65 (Nov 22, 2012)

From looking at the picture and the comment with it, I would suggest that it is the same as a C2C dishcloth. If you use needles 4 or 5 sizes up from that recommended for the yarn and just keep increasing until it is wide/long enough or you run out of yarn. You could minimize the increase holes by knitting into the back of the loops of the YO's. Or use a different increase method like kfb. Instead of knitting every row you could try stockinette. Just a few thoughts....


----------



## JennaO (Jul 12, 2012)

I am SO a beginning knitter, but could this be any fuzzy lightweight/fingering yarn, and really big needles? If it's a rectangle, just cast on x stitches and garter stitch away. Again, I'm a beginner, but I'd give it a shot.


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm with the crowd--beautiful, and I'd love to know what pattern and what yarn!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Very, very nice, and the colours are so appropriate for a smart jeans outfit.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

KnitNorth said:


> Very, very nice, and the colours are so appropriate for a smart jeans outfit.


I can't help but smile. Everyone always wants every pattern, as if we had time to make them all. I think you're being teased.....


----------



## Sharon T. (Feb 9, 2011)

This is probably isn't the exact shawl, but it is similar. You can find it on blog.nobleknits.com. It's called La Boehme and they used fiesta yarn. It's a free pattern and you can find it under older posts. The yarn is very pretty. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Not sure why you quoted my comments for your feedback. I didn't ask for anything.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> I can't help but smile. Everyone always wants every pattern, as if we had time to make them all. I think you're being teased.....


Not sure why you quoted my comments for your feedback. I didn't ask for anything.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

KnitNorth said:


> Not sure why you quoted my comments for your feedback. I didn't ask for anything.


Sorry, I clicked on the wrong box. It was a general comment and not linked to you for any reason.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Very beautiful. Will set nicely with any outfit!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Sharon T. said:


> This is probably isn't the exact shawl, but it is similar. You can find it on blog.nobleknits.com. It's called La Boehme and they used fiesta yarn. It's a free pattern and you can find it under older posts. The yarn is very pretty. Hope this helps a little.


It sure does look like the same shawl but did you look at the fiesta yarn??? price is $35 for a skein. It only takes one skein but that's pretty pricey.


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

Count me in with the crowd. Would love to know the yarn and the pattern.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

That gorgeous! So light and airy, perfect for those chilly restaurants/theaters.


----------



## Aud (Feb 1, 2011)

The shawl is to die for!! Also, your dogs -they are simply adorable.


----------



## Linda333 (Feb 26, 2011)

Love it!!!!! I would like the pattern and yarn that you used as well. Thanks.


----------



## Sharon T. (Feb 9, 2011)

I was mainly trying to help with the pattern. Do we even know what type of yarn Taosmtngal used? Could be expensive yarn too.


----------



## PattiP65 (Nov 22, 2012)

It looks like a triangle to me. And the yarn looks like a mohair type. I'm working with some right now. The ball band calls for 5.5mm needles and I'm using 10mm. (Dandelion Scarf from Knit or Dye - free). The effect seems very similar.


----------



## piebirdsue (Sep 12, 2013)

I, too, thought the pattern looked much more dainty than the pattern link in the summer issue of knitting book. If someone found the pattern already, oops!


----------



## JanOS (Aug 30, 2013)

Very pretty - would like to make something similar for Christmas presents - but 35. a skein? Anyone have suggestions for yarn with a similar gauge?


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Lovely shawl, as everyone has said it's so light and airy, and gorgeous colors.


----------



## Packers (Apr 17, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous. Nice job.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh my goodness, I sooo want to make that gorgeous shawl!
Yours is so very lovely!

Please try to post the place where we can find the pattern and also the name of the yarn. The yarn looks very familiar to me, so I may already have it. Wouldn't that be nice!

Good job my dear! Your dogs look very sweet!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jaygee28 (Jan 16, 2014)

Sharon, this is probably the same site.
http://www.nobleknits.com/categories/Patterns/Shop-Patterns-by-Brand/Fiesta-yarns

There are some lovely shawls on this page. All are $7.97 and PDF download - none are free. Knitted.
In second row there are two: 
Fiesta La Boheme Famous Shawl, with fringe
Fiesta La Boheme Biased Stole - fringe, size 17 circular needls 
Down a row: 
Fiesta La Boheme Triangle Shawl - red yarn, fringe, 13 & 15 circular 24" needles
They all are done in the Fiesta La Boheme yarn. A great selection, although in my mind the price suggests sharing the pattern once it is bought. Hey, don't we all need to watch our pennies.


----------



## sammybuller (Jan 15, 2012)

very nice i like quick and easy too


----------



## JanOS (Aug 30, 2013)

Have a full ball of mohair, wondering if I used 11 or 13 needles (I dislike knitting with big needles for some reason), and did the dishcloth pattern like someone suggested - how close it would come out. Maybe 15 needles would be better? Opinions? - I'm trying to use stash.


----------



## jaygee28 (Jan 16, 2014)

Ladies - I just found 2 more almost the same. They are Free Patterns, a point in their favor. They don't have a fringe so you would add your own if you want one.

http://www.blog.nobleknits.com/2014/02/etherial-shawl-free-knitting-pattern.html
1 skein - size 10 needles - stockinette stitch

http://www.blog.nobleknits.com/2014/04/easy-balllerina-wrap-free-knitting-pattern.html#more
1 skein Fiesta Ballerina Lace Yarn size 9 needles stockinette st.

I think that the yarn selected is what will make any of these into outstanding pieces.


----------



## joisamermaid (Apr 20, 2014)

So pretty , love it


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful work, looks so lovely and soft


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

jaygee28 said:


> Ladies - I just found 2 more almost the same. They are Free Patterns, a point in their favor. They don't have a fringe so you would add your own if you want one.
> 
> http://www.blog.nobleknits.com/2014/02/etherial-shawl-free-knitting-pattern.html
> 1 skein - size 10 needles - stockinette stitch
> ...


Both links say "page not found"


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

If you remove the html at the end, you'll find the pages.



8Linda said:


> Both links say "page not found"


----------



## Sharon T. (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi,

You have to check blog.nobleknits.com. That's where there are a lot of free patterns including one that looks like the shawl everyone is trying to get the pattern for. Not sure if it's the same shawl, but close.

Sharon


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Was trying to open the above referenced links


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

So pretty and gorgeous yarn


----------



## Aud (Feb 1, 2011)

Color me confused about this pattern. What am I gonna do? Help.


----------



## ndouglassped (Jan 25, 2014)

Love this! Great job!!


----------



## Virago (Mar 24, 2012)

This looks like the Fiesta La Boheme Famous shawl.

I don't have a link, try googling it.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Try this ladies. Sure looks like it to me without the fringe.

http://blog.nobleknits.com/2012/05/fiesta-la-boheme-easy-one-skein-shawl.html


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

I, too, would like the pattern!

Donna K


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Very pretty. Love the yarn and colours!


----------



## Chads mom (Aug 13, 2014)

Very pretty.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Lovely shawl ! &#9829;


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

bostonbean2 said:


> Try this ladies. Sure looks like it to me without the fringe.
> 
> http://blog.nobleknits.com/2012/05/fiesta-la-boheme-easy-one-skein-shawl.html


Sure does!! And it's FREE! And SUPER EASY!! I would need to find a cheaper substitute yarn, though, than the $35 a skein for the Fiesta La Boheme. 

Taosmtngal, your shawl is simply gorgeous, and I don't even usually like fringe. I sure like yours, though!  Do hope you can tell us what yarn you used and if it is, indeed, the LaBoheme shawl.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

Gorgeous! Looks so soft and delicate. Beautiful color way. It will look fabulous with jeans and a simple sweater.


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

That is stunning! I LOVE the colors! Great job!


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

Very very classy.


----------



## golfmom1018 (Apr 17, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Knitter Betty (May 21, 2011)

Beautiful!! What kind of yarn did you use??


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

I showed this to a friend who is a retired yarn shop owner. She showed me her shawl made of a light gold La Boheme. She said to make fringe required the purchase of another skein. Two people could go together on 3 skeins and come out fine. (She also added a very fine strand of matching grosgrain ribbon to the fringe.) She also cautioned that using a mixed colorway such has Taos required very careful winding of the skein into a ball. Because there are several strands of each color, the mohair can stretch, causing the colors to come out of alignment. Hers was a pale gold blend, so she did not have the problem. Nevertheless, it was beautiful, soft, light, and warm. She has had years of use as well as loaning it for weddings.


----------



## celiaj (Apr 7, 2011)

Beautiful, would like the pattern if possible.
CeliaJ


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Delicate and beautiful!! Love it!!


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

7knitties said:


> Is that the pattern from Love of Knitting Summer 2013 magazine? I can't figure out your yarn though.


Yarn looks like Fiesta Yarn Ballerina #117 Iris!


----------

